# للبيع رافعات سيزر لفت 4 رافعة



## ayobah (1 أكتوبر 2015)

عبر 
@Contractors_sa
سيزر لفت ( رافعات مقصية ) ديزل 
عدد :3 سيزر لفت الأرتفاع : 17.5 متر 
الموديل : 2000 
ماركة : SKJACK -SJ9250 

عدد : 1 سيزر لفت الأرتفاع :17.5 متر 
الموديل : 2001 
ماركة : -Genie GS5390

الحالة : ممتازة
تمت صيانتها وفحصها بشكل كامل
بطاريتها جديدة وجاهزة للعمل بالموقع مباشرة
لمن يرغب الشراء 

فضلا الوسطاء يمتنعون نهائيا
التواصل فقط لمن يرغب الشراء
في حال كان الجهاز مغلق ارسل 
على واتس اب
0582168288
ابو محمد

*

لانقبل الوسطاء
لانقبل الوسطاء
لانقبل الوسطاء
لانقبل الوسطاء
لانقبل الوسطاء
لانقبل الوسطاء

*


----------

